# 01/04 Raw Discussion Thread



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Well I'm hoping for an aftermath of Orton/Lexi from last week's supposed incineration of course.

I may as well call Sheamus turning on Drew this week seems pretty straightforward.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

They are back to using that old picture of Ric Flair.. NOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Looking forward to the Alexa Bliss/Orton part.

Also, hopefully we do get Eva Marie tonight.


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Southerner said:


> They are back to using that old picture of Ric Flair.. NOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Looking forward to the Alexa Bliss/Orton part.
> 
> Also, hopefully we do get Eva Marie tonight.


Now after waiting all this time they should just save Eva for a Rumble return imo (so they'll probably do the opposite 🤣)
I just think it's silly to "spoil" possible Rumble entrances, especially in a show with so many returning stars already


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Flair & Hogan in 2020 

Pretty soon Vince is gonna have to pull out a damn Ouija board for a ratings bump.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345858797252845572

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

Blissy will steal the show even on legends night! i wonder how big a ratings bump they will get.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345858797252845572
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's losing the 24/7 championship tonight against Torrie 😭


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Which happens? 

Legends all gather in the ring putting each other over, and geek out a half dozen young stars?

Drew makes the save as someone is about to beat up an old fuck, then Drew kisses ass and panders to said old fuck?

2-3 24/7 title changes?

All 3?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

RCSheppy said:


> Which happens?
> 
> Legends all gather in the ring putting each other over, and geek out a half dozen young stars?
> 
> ...


or they show the legends backstage, doing their gimmick one by one like they did a few years ago with Boogeyman, Brother Love and Teddy Long.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Hulk Hogan buries Retribution himself. Calling it. In all seriousness, I am also interested in the Riddle - Lashley stuff, with the possibility of Riddle winning the belt so Bobby can go for the WWE championship. They just need to find a way of protecting Bobby if they do it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

And on the positive side, if Randy did set her on fire, Alexa has something to wear.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That 20 year old stock photo of Flair hahaha.

Also Garza going to get some milf action with Torrie.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I do wonder how all the people that are being brought in are gonna be used.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

So the show is guaranteed to start with Real American?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Spoiler: Raw



Rumors running rampant that Lesnar is there tonight


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

American_Nightmare said:


> I do wonder how all the people that are being brought in are gonna be used.


They’re going to geek out the young talent that should be pushed.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Carlito not appearing tonight on WWE Raw Legends Night special*



> Two WWE Legends are reportedly off tonight’s special episode of Monday Night Raw.
> 
> 
> Fightful reports that travel issues have prevented Candice Michelle and Carlito from appearing on tonight’s show.
> ...


Source: Carlito not appearing tonight on WWE Raw Legends Night special | Wrestling News


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> *Carlito not appearing tonight on WWE Raw Legends Night special*
> 
> 
> Source: Carlito not appearing tonight on WWE Raw Legends Night special | Wrestling News


They'll get Rumble spots now.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I legit only remotely cared about Carlito, hahaha. Fuck.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

So why is Mickie James advertised with the legends? Isn't she an active member of the roster? I thought she was just out injured?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Time to celebrate having having a bunch of old people travel during a pandemic.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Not even a minute in and this is more cringe than I expected...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So Hulk just phoned it in literally?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

somerandomfan said:


> So why is Mickie James advertised with the legends? Isn't she an active member of the roster? I thought she was just out injured?


She quietly retired with a a social media same way Alicia fox did.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Great. Miz TV...


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Ugh I do hope Carlito appears at the Rumble


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Miz and pancake goofs? You can hear those channels changing.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Miz has been the same character for 10 years.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is how you start off WWE in 2021.... watching Miz n Morrison do their tired act from nearly a decade ago....


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Opening with Miz and the New Day is dumb as f*** when everyone is tuned in to see legends.*


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Opening with Miz and the New Day is dumb as f*** when everyone is tuned in to see legends.*


Unless a legend shows up in this segment.


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

I see Raw is still treating its audience as if they are small children wholl be impressed by these fake goofy promos. Nothing will change


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This is pretty much how I should have expected RAW to start. We just need to stop thinking something else might happen.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

4 minutes in and this trash is unwatchable


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

This is horrendous...

Miz and Morrison are cringeworthy and all of this is too contrived. I hate how WWE wrestlers never seem to talk like normal human beings.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I hope this show bombs.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

This will bring back those lapsed fans who said wrestling got too cartoony.

TBH I like these guys but they're just spinning their wheels...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This is so cringe. Imagine inviting your friends over who used to watch saying "They are doing something fun with legends tonight!"


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Holy fuck bro. This is insane. Worst wwe promo ever. Vince stay in a retirement home


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Just chill everyone, lets see what happens lol


----------



## NatePaul101 (Jun 21, 2014)

Had a feeling this would happen. A few days ago the WWE Instagram took down their post featuring only Carlito and then they removed him from the RAW promo packages. I wonder now if it was originally going to be the Cabana with New Day instead of MizTV.

Not sure if this was a travel/logistics issue or someone in the back is still holding a grudge and got him pulled from the show. 

The decade long wait continues....


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

This is awful.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

What the hell is going on? lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ugh.... for the past 7 years I've always come off the high of Wrestle Kingdom and then violently come crashing down watching Raw. Never fails.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They just hired a new head of creative writing today. Cannot start soon enough.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

This is called trying to be funny, but not so it's cringe as fuck.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Time for a tag team match playas!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh no, we are in for a lot of tag matches.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Who the fuck enjoys this shit? It’s so god damn embarrassing.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> They just hired a new head of creative writing today. Cannot start soon enough.


My dog went to sleep but I could wake him. 

He surely could write better than this.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

This may be worse than the fairytale Miz TV


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Ok playa is here. Holla holla


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Teddy Long out making tag team matches lol!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This really might be the worst opening segment of RAW ever.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> They just hired a new head of creative writing today. Cannot start soon enough.


I'm now worried this is the new guy's work. Tearing up the show an hour before it goes live is a common thing.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346262712112664577

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> They just hired a new head of creative writing today. Cannot start soon enough.


Doesn't matter till the senile 70 year old is gone nothing changes till he steps down or is in a pine box lets be honest hes never willingly giving up control


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> I'm now worried this is the new guy's work. Tearing up the show an hour before it goes live is a common thing.


If so, might be the shortest tenured employee in company history.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Teddy Long is the only thing saving this abomination of a segment. Vince probably read the script and thought it was the funniest thing ever. 😒


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Tag Match PLAYA!!! Teddy Long is the GOAT


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346262712112664577
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Her life is secondary compared to a bad comedy segment


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Tag Match PLAYA!!! Teddy Long is the GOAT


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Doesn't matter till the senile 70 year old is gone nothing changes till he steps down or is in a pine box lets be honest hes never willingly giving up control


I know, I know. It is our fault for ever thinking otherwise. I thought it would be bad tonight, but wow I had no idea it would be that bad.


----------



## 30yearfan (Nov 18, 2020)

Fuck Raw and that ten minutes of cringe bullshit not funny and lame as hell


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346262657565921281


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Teddy made me pop
Made that segment worth something


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Y.2.J said:


> Teddy made me pop
> Made that segment worth something


No it didn't it was still cringy trash and it was predictable to have long come out there


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Someone's full time job should be to yell at everyone who decided that should have opened RAW or ever aired on any show ever.


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

Ahh that moment of joy when Teddy Longs music hits and you're transported back to the golden era of Smackdown momentarily.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

RAW can be saved with an HLA segment.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346263135385214980


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Teddy shouldn't even play like that. Knowing Vince the Undertaker would come out of retirement again lmao.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346249707518091265

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Adapting said:


> Teddy shouldn't even play like that. Knowing Vince the Undertaker would come out of retirement again lmao.


I'm waiting for the next Saudi show to find out if Taker actually retired.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Kofi twerking like an idiot, guy doesn't even have an ass or a chest....


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Yep, I really needed to see Kofi awkwardly twerk his non existent ass....


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

Okay the camera work is still doing fast cuts and annoying zooms. Another thing that hasnt changed to strike off the list.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

This show, man. Jesus Christ.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wtf does Vince see in Miz and Morrison? it feels like they're in 16 different segments throughout an episode of Raw, i seriously don't get it. Miz has been doing his fucking schtick for over 10 years, its not new anymore, yeah he's good and natural on the mic but its been over 10 years seeing him, enough already, can that old fucker not find any new stars to give this exposure to?

And Morrison, i gave him another chance, but he's still a bad actor, his delivery is wooden as hell, and all he can do good is flip, i'm sure he thinks he's funny and charismatic but he's not. Miz is charismatic but he's been around for over 10 years and i'm just sick of fucking seeing him.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Charzhino said:


> Okay the camera work is still doing fast cuts and annoying zooms. Another thing that hasnt changed to strike off the list.


We know Kevin Dunn is never leaving heh.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

This match has gone on for far too long now.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What an amazing waste of 26 minutes.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who wanna bet the MITB holder eats the pin? Because thats how you build world champions right, Vince?


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

That was a pretty good match.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I swore Miz and Morrison would win the way New day was dominating most of the match. I liked the match still, and Miz/Morrison really need to split up already.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Miz/Morrison and LayCool needs the first Male vs female match for this era

And anybody notice they were working stiff as hell halfway through up til the finish?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Good to know guy who committed murder on live TV is still walking around


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look what a surprise we get no conclusion of that gripping cliffhanger last week, Alexa's fine cause after the show went off they all just went home.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I thought Miz/Morrison would win because Miz just got the MITB case back but oh no, they lost....and I'm not even surprised.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"I already killed one guy live on the air and no one came to get me, so I realized I can pretty much do whatever now."

- Randy Orton


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Randy literally going to kill some legends heh.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

If Orton is a legend killer again, he should probably start with himself lol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It is a little amusing that Teddy Long still tries to put Undertaker in matches after he retired from the ring.

That Miz and Morrison vs. New Day match was alright. A win with the shining wizard!

Oh, so instead of showing us Orton not setting Bliss on fire they do that... Alexa better still be on the show.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

If I was talking to someone who only started watching WWE in the last twelve months and I told that person, "Hey, so Kofi Kingston was actually the WWE Champion for half of 2019," I guarantee you they wouldn't believe me. I don't think I've ever seen such a fall from grace. It's like that incredible story going into Mania 35 didn't even happen. Kofi's just been back to spinning his wheels with the tired old New Day shtick for the last year again.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Randy off to find his Michael Myers coveralls to attack the legends


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I mean, of course Orton's not setting Alexa Bliss on fire. It's Alexa Bliss. We need that cute little schoolgirl piece of ass on TV screens because she's one of the very few enjoyable things on Raw!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The one legend i can't wait to see tonight is Candice Michelle!! God remember all those classic matches she had back in the day guys? man she really earned her legends status didn't she?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> The one legend i can't wait to see tonight is Candice Michelle!! God remember all those classic matches she had back in the day guys? man she really earned her legends status didn't she?


She won’t be there tonight 










Carlito not appearing tonight on WWE Raw Legends Night special


Two WWE Legends are reportedly off tonight’s special episode of Monday Night Raw. Fightful reports that travel issues have prevented Candice Michelle and Carlito from appearing on tonight’s show. Carlito not appearing on the show will be a disappointment to many fans because it’s been several...




wrestlingnews.co


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

HankHill_85 said:


> If I was talking to someone who only started watching WWE in the last twelve months and I told that person, "Hey, so Kofi Kingston was actually the WWE Champion for half of 2019," I guarantee you they wouldn't believe me. I don't think I've ever seen such a fall from grace. It's like that incredible story going into Mania 35 didn't even happen. Kofi's just been back to spinning his wheels with the tired old New Day shtick for the last year again.


Jericho's fall this year was way worse.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Randy off to find his Michael Myers coveralls to attack the legends


Hope he brought those "night vision" goggles too.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I feel like the WWE might as well just bend over and shit in all of our mouths at this point. Jesus Christ.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

First "Random legends just hanging out backstage" segment.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mickie James looking like she's about to release another album.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how Mickie's a legend making a special appearance when she was just on the Raw roster a few months ago.....


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

HAHAHA Tatanka got all dressed up for...that


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Angel Garza  

I loved seeing Alicia Fox again, she looked great!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

This must be comedy night, horrendous


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mickie James is relegated to "legends" status... its time to hang it up, sis!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Styles a face now?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Did Garza lose the 24/7 title already? I'm surprised Sgt Slaughter didn't pin him in that segment.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Two Sheds said:


> HAHAHA Tatanka got all dressed up for...that


Lol yeah, dude got all oiled up, got in his gear, probably tanned all week, just to stand there for that 30 second segment..


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

It’s Elias and Elias


----------



## Runaway (Feb 14, 2020)

My word, Mickie!!

I don't know why I bothered with this. So bad.

Oh FFS, now AJ vs Elias again


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Should have invited Christy Hemme and have Dexter Lumis stalk her the whole show


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I can't wait for Olmos to get in his first physical segment only for him to botch it to high hell. You know its inevitable.


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Should have invited Christy Hemme and have Dexter Lumis stalk he the whole show


And it would be the best segments of the show


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

AJ/Elias again? I mean the match last week was pretty good but another match already a week later?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Tatanka's one of those legends where no one would know who the fuck he was if he wasn't dressed up in his wrestling gear, so no surprise he's randomly standing backstage with no match booked in his fucking gear...


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Omos must easily be one of the most pointless uses of a "bodyguard" ever lol did they need to feature him on TV so bad?


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Tatanka is about to go one on one with catering.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

dcruz said:


> Omos must easily be one of the most pointless uses of a "bodyguard" ever lol did they need to feature him on TV so bad?


If TLC was any indication he makes The Great Khali look agile in comparison.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

dcruz said:


> Omos must easily be one of the most pointless uses of a "bodyguard" ever lol did they need to feature him on TV so bad?


He really is, dude has been with AJ for months and has done jack shit, just stands outside the ring doing nothing. This dude must be straight up fucking terrible cause its clear they don't trust him to do even a simple body slam. He probably makes great Khali look like Oakada in comparison.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol yeah, dude got all oiled up, got in his gear, probably tanned all week, just to stand there for that 30 second segment..


He probably got a nice check


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So whos the face here exactly? both guys are dickhead heels with bodyguards....


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

They could've at least paired him up with a girl they wanted to push (even if they don't want to push anyone besides Charlotte) idk his presence's somehow only made AJ look a bit weaker if anything


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


> Tatanka is about to go one on one with catering.


He is going to have to go through Nia.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

THAT GUITATR HAD A FAMILY


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

There we go, big fucker finally doing something a bodyguard should do. That actually looked pretty bad ass too.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> He probably makes great Khali look like Okada in comparison.


I don't know about Okada but at the very least he makes The Great Khali look like... younger NJPW Great Khali


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ok, that was pretty fucking cool!


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Okay, that guitar block by Omos was cool.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Queen Charlotte!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

AJ still doesn't need him though.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Naitch looks better. Am glad to see that.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

When is Charlotte going to start politicking to get her fiance on a more prominent spot on the card?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

somerandomfan said:


> I don't know about Okada but at the very least he makes The Great Khali look like... younger NJPW Great Khali


Good lord, never knew Khali could move like that, his legs would probably break into pieces if he tried that today.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Ric is the happiest guy in the building lol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Uh oh, Big Show said "Matt". Someone didn't get the memo that Vince chopped off Riddles first name.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God why are they starting another angle with fucking Big Show?....


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Southerner said:


> Uh oh, Big Show said "Matt". Someone didn't get the memo that Vince chopped off Riddles first name.


He obviously does not watch the show, but who could blame him?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello guys!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> God why are they starting another angle with fucking Big Show?....


Still two hours to go, he can turn heel and back to face at least once tonight.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Funny but sad they split up Peyton and Billie just to put her in a random tag team.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Southerner said:


> Uh oh, Big Show said "Matt". Someone didn't get the memo that Vince chopped off Riddles first name.


Oh well at least if he falls out of favor with Vince he has that show on TBS to fall back on.
...wait... I've just been informed that he does _not_ have anything to do with The Go Big Show. Who'd have guessed, his name is in it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I really wish Charlotte would hit some squats or get a BBL on that square ass of hers.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It would be nice if just once in a while the womens tag titles wasn't held by the Womens champion, its like Vince has no idea how to use them outside of the womens title, so he just puts them together so he doesn't have to book more than 1 womens title feud.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> Funny but sad they split up Peyton and Billie just to put her in a random tag team.


I have no clue why they thought splitting the IIconics was a good idea, especially when their plans for both of them are just "let's stick them in random tag teams and see if anything sticks.


----------



## Runaway (Feb 14, 2020)

Osmos is pretty awesome! Has the presence to go with the size.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Jericho's fall this year was way worse.


Nah, he's Chris fucking Jericho. Legit legend. The dude is Teflon. He can open a show or close it in the main event, doesn't matter. Kofi's fall is much, much, much worse.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> Funny but sad they split up Peyton and Billie just to put her in a random tag team.


Even though Peyton could clearly have entered a feud for the title. I hope that one day she will be Women's Champion.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> It would be nice if just once in a while the womens tag titles wasn't held by the Womens champion, its like Vince has no idea how to use them outside of the womens title, so he just puts them together so he doesn't have to book more than 1 womens title feud.


Remember when they introduced the titles and we all hoped that meant it'd be a midcard women's championship so they have something to do outside of just the champions... wish it worked out like that.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm cheering for Dana and Mandy to get the tag titles. Dana has come a long way in those 6 years, she has clearly improved a lot. I used to hate her but now she is one of my favorites.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Two Sheds said:


> Funny but sad they split up Peyton and Billie just to put her in a random tag team.


Yeah just another example of WWE wanting to break up teams for no reason with no plan at all for them after they're broke up. Broke up Riott Squad, had no idea what to do with Ruby or Liv so they just put them back together, broke up Mandy and Sonya only to put Mandy right back into another tag team, broke up Heavy Machinery only to have no clue what to do with Tucker so now he's just off tv while Otis has been place into shocker another tag team..


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

HankHill_85 said:


> Nah, he's Chris fucking Jericho. Legit legend. The dude is Teflon. He can open a show or close it in the main event, doesn't matter. Kofi's fall is much, much, much worse.


Oh, Jericho can definitely come back, but his fall in 2020 from where he was in February is legendary fail. Kofi had a horrible run with the belt and never should have been champ. New Day is cringe,


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Why do I want Shawn Mendes in WWE? Somehow I feel like this would be interesting


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

I did kinda dig that little thing with Lacy, Flair and Charlotte just then.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

somerandomfan said:


> Remember when they introduced the titles and we all hoped that meant it'd be a midcard women's championship so they have something to do outside of just the champions... wish it worked out like that.


Yeah, and cause of that teams like the Riot Squad have no chance in hell of winning the titles, cause they aren't on the level of an Asuka or a Charlotte. Which is why the tag titles shouldn't be on Asuka or Charlotte, the women who are below them should have a separate title to go for, one they can actually have a chance of winning.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

They clearly had plans for Mandy but somehow things didn't go as planned. At least they seem to be saving something for Sonya.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Naitch always gonna be Naitch. Had to check out that ass.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Ricochet vs. Ali needs to end


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Darren Criss said:


> Ricochet vs. Ali needs to end


It ends tonight! 😏


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That camera angle on Charlotte haha


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Charlotte just did her best moonsault.

YIKES, that Natural Selection was rough.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Has Natural Selection ever looked good? Its botched and looks terrible almost everytime.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

LOL, Flair!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Haha Lacey does want to ride space mountain.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol Lacey wants to be Ric's 100th wife.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

What the hell is this?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lacey knows Ric's weakness is hot blondes!


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

The Dirtiest Old Man in the game!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Ric laughing lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Naitch is going to need some consoling.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So did i miss something? why'd Ric trip Charlotte? he could clearly see it was her, yet he looked confused and mad after he did it liek he meant to trip someone else.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

See that was entertaining I like Lacy


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol Flair with the highlight of the show


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Well at least Charlotte didn't punt him.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Flair has been feuding with tears for years.


----------



## Runaway (Feb 14, 2020)

Keep Ric away from the young women!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Flair vs Flair at Wrestlemania. One more match for Ric, no problem.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> So did i miss something? why'd Ric trip Charlotte? he could clearly see it was her, yet he looked confused and mad after he did it liek he meant to trip someone else.


He checked out Lacey's ass then she hit on him a little. The Naitch gotta Naitch.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Ahhhh, Classic. Drew kissing ass... 

Absolutely embarrassing.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Charlotte was about to beat the shit out her dad. That'd be some mega heel shit.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> It ends tonight! 😏


Let's cross our fingers. I hate to see Ricochet's perfect ass get kicked weekly 😭 💀


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can we get Hogan and New Day in a segment together? I'd pay for that.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Can we get Hogan and New Day in a segment together? I'd pay for that.


I’d rather a root canal.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

not Lacey looking for a sugar daddy


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Can we get Hogan and New Day in a segment together? I'd pay for that.


Only if New Day beat the crap out of that racist


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Funny they got Lacey acting interested in old man Flair when WWE have shown us on their show she has a husband and a daughter when they was building her up as a face on Smackdown, great continuity there WWE. Now we just supposed to pretend she doesn't have a husband all of a sudden and wants a 70 year old man?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Ric Flair helping out Lacey, no one saw that coming. lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Funny they got Lacey acting interested in old man Flair when WWE have shown us on their show she has a husband and a daughter when tehy was building her up as a face on Smackdown, great continuity there WWE. Now we just supposed to pretend she doesn't have a husband all of a sudden and wants a 70 year old man?


Pretty sure being married never stopped anyone in wrestling heh.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Funny they got Lacey acting interested in old man Flair when WWE have shown us on their show she has a husband and a daughter when tehy was building her up as a face on Smackdown, great continuity there WWE. Now we just supposed to pretend she doesn't have a husband all of a sudden and wants a 70 year old man?


Yeah, ill agree. I couldn't help but think that her Daughter could be watching RAW right now. Now that they have used her family in storyline on Smackdown.. its hard to ignore that.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"Dude, where's my first name?"


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Charlotte was about to beat the shit out her dad. That'd be some mega heel shit.


I thought she was actually gonna do it..imagine her putting him in the Figure 8...at his age...during the pandemic...she'd never be able to turn face again

They couldn't do that finish any better though? It wasnt even slightly accidental


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Charlotte vs Lacey to continue the legacy of Torrie vs Dawn Marie


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

That wasn't a terrible way to use Hogan.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait why's Jeff facing Orton if Lashley beat his ass last week? shouldn't he at least be facing someone from The Hurt Business?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346281297463947266

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Darren Criss said:


> Charlotte vs Lacey to continue the legacy of Torrie vs Dawn Marie


I mean if it goes down that same path, I am not going to complain too much.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hurt Business not going to try and recruit Hogan?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> Pretty sure being married never stopped anyone in wrestling heh.


ESPECIALLY not Ric Flair!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Looks like Lashley hit himself too on the post lol he looks okay tho?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I would like to see Maryse today and at the Royal Rumble but I doubt she will return now that she is living for her cosmetics line (which is actually being successful)


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm already digging the chemistry between Lashley and Riddle. Two legit guys going at it!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> ESPECIALLY not Ric Flair!


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I hope Keith vs. Drew is not disastrous and ruined by some mediocre ending


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

So far theyve used none of the legends in any meaningful way.


----------



## Runaway (Feb 14, 2020)

Riddle/Lashley has been banging so far. Bob needs to stop it with the posting though, always hitting his own head.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Orton waiting for his moment


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Darren Criss said:


> I hope Keith vs. Drew is not disastrous and ruined by some mediocre ending


This is the WWE we're talking about here. Don't set yourself up for disappointment. Lol


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Funny they got Lacey acting interested in old man Flair when WWE have shown us on their show she has a husband and a daughter when they was building her up as a face on Smackdown, great continuity there WWE. Now we just supposed to pretend she doesn't have a husband all of a sudden and wants a 70 year old man?


Eh - they seem to never be able to decide if they want Lacey heel or face for more than a few weeks at a time. 

Charlotte and Auska are faces now and working dirty old man Flair to turn against his own daughter fits right into something heel Lacey would do. 

Next segment she will probably call him a "Nasty" and leave him crying..


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Charzhino said:


> So far theyve used none of the legends in any meaningful way.


Clearly it will only be for backstage segments and maybe one or two in ring segments in the third hour


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So they really called in all these legends just to put on the same shit show they've been running since Sasha and Bayley dropped the tag titles. I'm out.*


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> This is the WWE we're talking about here. Don't set yourself up for disappointment. Lol


I like to be positive, there is already a lot of negativity in this forum 😭 😭


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Darren Criss said:


> I hope Keith vs. Drew is not disastrous and ruined by some mediocre ending


I mean you know its gonna have a screwy ending, either Sheamus interferes and gets Drew DQ'ed or Sheamus interferes without Drew seeing and Drew gets a cheap win unaware of Sheamus interfering.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Hogan and Drew interaction was so cringe 💀 let's forget about it


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least this match is firing on some cylinders.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Charzhino said:


> So far theyve used none of the legends in any meaningful way.


You expected literally anything else?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Did Riddle miss that kick? They played that off lmao.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The use of Ric Flair was fine. I will give WWE that. So far he has been the best use of a legend tonight.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look yet another rollup finish....


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I liked that finish. Riddle finally getting one over on Lashley.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Can't believe Lashley jobbed to Riddle in the first show of the year 😭 😭 😭


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Good. Lashley can go for Drew.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The long and tired WWE trope of beating the champion to earn a title shot. Lazy fucks.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ricochet's fashion sense...man.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wtf Henry has to use a scooter to get around?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Orton is trolling in person instead of twitter.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Where's Carlito and Melina? give me my legends latin representation


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Orton is trolling in person instead of twitter.


Haha Orton is pretty much Twitter come to life tonight.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Big Show was sitting down, Mark Henry using a scooter... they clearly are setting up for Orton to get embarrassed by them tonight.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Wtf Mark Henry lost so much weight.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Darren Criss said:


> Where's Carlito and Melina? give me my legends latin representation


Carlito had travel issues so he's not going to be on.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So why are these legends who could kill Orton just putting up with his shit and walking away? I mean is there some clause in their legends contract they can't put their hands on any of the current talent or what?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Randy is looking for a reason to beat somebody's ass! This is gold! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## M V (Jul 2, 2019)

Orton showing legends the respect they deserve


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I forgot to post this shit earlier.



Trophies said:


> THAT GUITATR HAD A FAMILY





SAMCRO said:


> There we go, big fucker finally doing something a bodyguard should do. That actually looked pretty bad ass too.





Ham and Egger said:


> Ok, that was pretty fucking cool!





Southerner said:


> Okay, that guitar block by Omos was cool.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346273258635730945


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

What happened to Mark Henry?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> So why are these legends who could kill Orton just putting up with his shit and walking away? I mean is there some clause in their legends contract they can't put their hands on any of the current talent or what?


But we know Big Show's contract is IRON CLAD.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

somerandomfan said:


> Carlito had travel issues so he's not going to be on.


life has been playing dirty with me lately.....


----------



## Runaway (Feb 14, 2020)

Orton/Mizark was segment of the show so far. Felt so sad watching Henry scoot away.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

They are going to repeat the ambulance match with Drew aren't they? Each legend gets a finisher. Personally I would rather Edge turn up


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Mark Henry lost some weight and was on this scooter thing....... 

I wonder what's going on with him.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Darren Criss said:


> Where's Carlito and Melina? give me my legends latin representation


Apparently Carlito couldn't make it so he's not gonna be there tonight but I'm waiting on Melina the most over every other legend!


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Chris22 said:


> Apparently Carlito couldn't make it so he's not gonna be there tonight but I'm waiting on Melina the most over every other legend!


if Melina doesn't show up I will hack WWE's social networks I'm warning


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> Apparently Carlito couldn't make it so he's not gonna be there tonight but I'm waiting on Melina the most over every other legend!


I hope we get a real Melina entrance.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The rollup is and will always be the most powerful finisher in WWE, it allows people like Peyton Royce to pin Charlotte, not sure why everyone just doesn't use it as their finisher it never fails.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

If Nia shows up, how long until she runs into the corner ring post?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> The rollup is and will always be the most powerful finisher in WWE, it allows people like Peyton Royce to pin Charlotte, not sure why everyone just doesn't use it as their finisher it never fails.


Especially as finishers no longer work one time.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I can't wait to see Torrie win her first title today 
and Garza is a fan so... it makes sense


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


> If Nia shows up, how long until she runs into the corner ring post?


She is too busy guarding the catering table from Tatanka.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Darren Criss said:


> I can't wait to see Torrie win her first title today
> and Garza is a fan so... it makes sense


I would let her pin me too.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

This was Lashleys first clean singles loss since last June when he lost to McIntyre. I do think that has quietly gone unnoticed. Used to it seemed like Lashley was losing often.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Dana Brooke just pinned Shayna Baszler. Talk about dead.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well that was a useless "match."


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Shayna's gear looks familiar


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Stopped watching, what a terrible show


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Who booked this show? And can they be fired?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Flair smiling to the guy who just took him out recently?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Shayna held the NXT title for like 2 years, and she gets pinned by Dana Brook in 30 seconds on Raw.....real nice.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Blonde and Powerful is one of the best pairing in recent memory. They sexy!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I can't tell if IRS grew or Molly Holly shrunk.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> Who booked this show? And can they be fired?


We know who and sadly, no.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

that's it randy, get right up in his face and breathe all over him


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> I would let her pin me too.


Calm down 💀


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

It irks me when refs force shoulders to be all the way down. No one is paying THAT close attention, just do the three count. That looked very weak. 

I don't know. that's just for me.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm just glad Dana is a regular on TV now and she's actually picking up wins here and there, it actually makes me happy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Southerner said:


> This was Lashleys first clean singles loss since last June when he lost to McIntyre. I do think that has quietly gone unnoticed. Used to it seemed like Lashley was losing often.


Yeah i'm convinced they got him penciled in to win the Rumble and take the title from Drew at WM.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

The best and most talented woman winning

So proud of my girl Dana!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

MoxAsylum said:


> Stopped watching, what a terrible show


Normally, I'd say you always say that shit. But, I agree this time.


----------



## M V (Jul 2, 2019)

Orton building his Legend Stash


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

Randys still the best natural talker on the roster by far its not even close.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I could watch these Orton segments all night


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Orton gonna get his ass kicked by the legends during his match.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

...and Flair continues to be the best used of the legends tonight


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Charzhino said:


> Randys still the best natural talker on the roster by far its not even close.


It only took him 20 years to get that good.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Daddy Orton hits different


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This is basically just a rehash of when Randy just did this a few months ago and Flair drove him to the bar...er hospital...er medical facility. But at least Randy makes it entertaining.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Okay I lowkey need Orton and Torrie interaction tonight


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Darren Criss said:


> Okay I lowkey need Orton and Torrie interaction tonight


Actually I wanted Orton-Stacy but I don't think she's returning tonight...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I kind of need a segment with Riddle and RVD.


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

Ham and Egger said:


> It only took him 20 years to get that good.


Or for everyone else to get that bad


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Bob Orton Jr (with cast) should be here too.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Wouldn't be surprised if Fiend showed up here.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lee vs Riddle is a future world title program. It just has to be!


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Alicia was looking so beautiful


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If i was booking the match i'd have Keith Lee go in there and beat the ever living fuck outta Drew and take his title like how Brodie did to Cody when he won the TNT title. Just beat the fuck outta Drew, hit his finisher and take the title. But that has no chance of happening and either Drew retains or the match ends in a DQ cause Vince books this shit.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> I kind of need a segment with Riddle and RVD.


RVD gonna steal some bronuts.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> It only took him 20 years to get that good.


Facts...I think he got a pass for a long time because he was so young and pushed too early


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

please tell me Nidia is there


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Orton wants to tear Jeff's ear lobe off again. Please don't.


----------



## Runaway (Feb 14, 2020)

So is Alexa dead then or what?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> I kind of need a segment with Riddle and RVD.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

After that segment between Henry and Orton, am I the only one thinking Mark Henry is going to be in the Royal Rumble? He lost weight, seems in good shape...


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Adapting said:


> Normally, I'd say you always say that shit. But, I agree this time.


Thank you


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Orton punting his dad would be top tier booking tonight


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

itsbeenawhile said:


> Facts...I think he got a pass for a long time because he was so young and pushed too early


I always thought Orton got really good on the mic once he joined Evolution, he wasn't as good as he is now obviously but he was a pretty good talker, his promos against Foley was amazing. And those promos he cut against Rey about Eddie was really good as well.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> If i was booking the match i'd have Keith Lee go in there and beat the ever living fuck outta Drew and take his title like how Brodie did to Cody when he won the TNT title. Just beat the fuck outta Drew, hit his finisher and take the title. But that has no chance of happening and either Drew retains or the match ends in a DQ cause Vince books this shit.


I love this.

I think Lee/McIntyre shouldn't be thrown on TV, this would be an excellent way of starting to build a program between them for a bigger stage and would be a very good use of time on the show.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

no one wants to see Orton vs Jeff

If you want a 2008 match in 2020 give us Maryse vs McCool or Melina vs Beth okay


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

American_Nightmare said:


> I love this.
> 
> I think Lee/McIntyre shouldn't be thrown on TV, this would be an excellent way of starting to build a program between them for a bigger stage and would be a very good use of time on the show.


Knowing WWE, it will end in a DQ by Shamus, setting up a 3 way at the rumble


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

STACY WHAAAAAT


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

If Torrie wins the 24/7 Title I'm literally going to mark the fuck out

My name on here back in 2009/10 was torriesthebest lol


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Aside from Hogan "endorsing" Drew, essentially Legends Night was held so that Orton could walk around antagonizing everyone. That being said, at least it's been entertaining.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

sorry i was just having a fantasy 😭 😭 😭 😭 😭 😭 😭 😭


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Sheamus is gonna lay out Drew to end this show leading to a title match at the Rumble.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

I really hope riddle pisses someone off so badly backstage they immediately fire him


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

For fucks sake Orton.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Lol the ear thing again


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Orton is such a sadistic bastard!


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Why do I get the feeling Hardy keeps pitching that spot and Orton is the only one who says yes to doing it. Looked like Jeff was trying to lean forward to pull on his own ears more than Orton did.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

So when the ratings come in tomorrow and all those stars of yesterday who haven't done jack shit on this show only managed to move the needle a hair or two, but then they fall right back into status quo territory next week, what tired old rabbit is Vince gonna pull out of his ass then?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

HankHill_85 said:


> So when the ratings come in tomorrow and all those stars of yesterday who haven't done jack shit on this show only managed to move the needle a hair or two, but then they fall right back into status quo territory next week, what tired old rabbit is Vince gonna pull out of his ass then?


I'm guessing a blank check is sent to brock thats all he has left


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

The same finish of their match at the 2008 Rumble.


----------



## Runaway (Feb 14, 2020)

Best night for Orton in ages.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Melina...lord have mercy me!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Melina looks yummy, but that is all we get?!?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Melina! She looked amazing!


----------



## Runaway (Feb 14, 2020)

Such lazy horseshit that Melena segment.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

I wonder if Melina and JoMo chopped it up in catering...she looks great btw


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> Melina looks yummy, but that is all we get?!?


I know, they really waste these legends, you coulda had her at least valet Lucha House Party for the night or something, so simple.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Lucha Nerd Party


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The use of Melina sucked, even though she still looks great.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

You know, I wish they scrapped the Lucha lucha chant and let these guys talk normal more. It may not work but they are unfortunate in that they are limited in what they can do.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

By the way, there is no such thing of a brand split with the Lucha House Party lately apparently. lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Is it weird that I'm starting to have a crush on Lince Dorado even though he wears a mask and I don't even know what he actually looks like?!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Another squash match featuring Lucha Clown Party.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

So are they teasing a breakup of Hurt Business, potential infighting at the rumble, or both?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The most devastating move in sports entertainment today


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Torrie Wilson is an absolute smoke show.


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Really? ...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

postmoderno said:


> So are they teasing a breakup of Hurt Business, potential infighting at the rumble, or both?


It came from nowhere as well


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Of course.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

She ages well


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I guess Boogeyman is a legend.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Torrie is so hot.


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

HankHill_85 said:


> So when the ratings come in tomorrow and all those stars of yesterday who haven't done jack shit on this show only managed to move the needle a hair or two, but then they fall right back into status quo territory next week, what tired old rabbit is Vince gonna pull out of his ass then?


Lesnar!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Trophies said:


> I guess Boogeyman is a legend.


He did give Demon Balor his entrance to be fair lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> The most devastating move in sports entertainment today


Torrie popped for the roll-up lol!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Darren Criss said:


> please tell me Nidia is there


Man Nidia used to drive me crazy, loved her trashy slutty character


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Ron Simmons saying one word is more entertaining than anything I've seen on this show in months.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They seriously let the clown party go over the Hurt Business? What nonsense.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Am I the only one who thought that segment would have been funnier if Boogeyman won the 24/7 championship instead of just it going right to R-Truth? I mean I'd expect Truth to win it off of Boogeyman but that probably would have worked better? 

I don't know... I'm overthinking the most useless title in the company aren't I?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Truth still got a vice grip on the 24/7 title. And the Damn line, which has lost all its humor 5 years ago, gets said again. Vince sure knows how to use his legends. 😪


----------



## Runaway (Feb 14, 2020)

Man, show is so fucking bad. So bereft of any creativity. Hope the main event delivers.

Get Nikki Cross out of catering!


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It looks like some legends that were advertised for this could get the cut...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

30 minute main event?


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Not what I wanted but Torrie literally looks better and better every time she appears...she deserves one of those 2 week Sasha Banks title reigns


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So that's why the legends are there.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

How you gonna have John Morrison, Melina and Joey Mercury in the same building on this throwback night and not have them in a mini MNM reunion backstage?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Nikki Cross looked like a midget standing next to Torrie Wilson.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Keith no sold Hogan being there. Wow a wild Jeff Jarrett appears!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Nikki Cross looked like a midget standing next to Torrie Wilson.


I was just thinking she looks like a female Stunt sibling.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

20-22 minutes to go until the DQ.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

There definitely is gonna be a run in.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Yeah, if this goes all the way to the end of the show and ends in DQ that will suck. Not long until they go in to another commercial.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Edit: This might be Miz's successful cash in...its been made to feel like Keith's crowning and Hogan put over Drew earlier...but swerve and a weasel comes in to steal the show


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The show may end with Orton


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Southerner said:


> Yeah, if this goes all the way to the end of the show and ends in DQ that will suck. Not long until they go in to another commercial.


I'm guessing there will be one more after this.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

itsbeenawhile said:


> Keith Lee might actually win this


This is WWE, ran by Vince McMahon, so theres no chance of that happening. Cause ya know that would actually be entertaining, surprising and a smart booking decision. Nah Vince is gonna have Sheamus run out and fuck the match up, causing some kind of screwy finish or DQ and Drew's continue holding the fucking title all the way till WM beating everyone under the sun. Then Keith Lee will be dropped down the card and likely feuding with Retribution for months.

If this match was taking place in AEW or Impact i'd say that Keith Lee may win in a shocking title change, but this is WWE the land of predictable and boring where no one new has a fucking chance.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wait, Hulk Hogan is going to STAND for 30 minutes? No way.

Edit: OK it looks like they have some kind of chairs.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346299008638046208


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Do you think Miz cashes in tonight?


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> This is WWE, ran by Vince McMahon, so theres no chance of that happening. Cause ya know that would actually be entertaining, surprising and a smart booking decision. Nah Vince is gonna have Sheamus run out and fuck the match up, causing some kind of screwy finish or DQ and Drew's continue holding the fucking title all the way till WM beating everyone under the sun. Then Keith Lee will be dropped down the card and likely feuding with Retribution for months.
> 
> If this match was taking place in AEW or Impact i'd say that Keith Lee may win in a shocking title change, but this is WWE the land of predictable and boring where no one new has a fucking chance.


I edited, I think Miz might cash in


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Keith Lee dead bruh


----------



## M V (Jul 2, 2019)

Orton should ruin the main event


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

there it is.

2 or 3 min for this commercial break, come back, 2-3 more minutes of match, run in.

enthralling.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

They have the legends setup like nursing homes do for local talent shows or after dinner socializing by the front door.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know thinking about it, seeing as the legends are out there, watch Orton play some part in the ending, likely screwing Keith over since the legends seem to be behind Keith Lee, why else have Orton fuck with the legends all night if the show doesn't end in some way with Orton and the legends?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

That table spot looked a bit off


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346299008638046208


That is amusing!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Ouch!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346303426821378049


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I wish Torries’ chair was my face


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Jesus did he just break his neck?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Even the legends are NOT watching... and this is the best thing on this show tonight LOL


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What da hell


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Alicia Fox being up there as one of the legends looks stupid as fuck, as does Mickie when she was just on the roster in a womens title match just a few months ago.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


> I wish Torries’ chair was my face


Why not be her shorts? That chair only gets 20 minutes and who knows who will sit on it next.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice spot


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Whew that Spanich Fly was nasty


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

That was a damn good match though.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow, clean?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

But this guy needed to go back to the PC?


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

NO DQ WHAT A SWERVE


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Damn that was a good match, shame it was hidden on such a shit episode of RAW.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Get this asshole out of here, Jesus Christ.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh shit


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Are you fucking kidding me...fuck off Goldberg.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Ok decent main


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Oh fucking christ not this shit


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I HATE the fake chants/audio.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Fuck me.... Jesus please have Randy knock him out NOW


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Has Goldberg ever not looked like he was just bleeding/is actively bleeding from the head?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The Spanish Fly with those two big guys was pretty cool.

Goldberg? OMG, is my prediction going to happen!?! McIntyre vs. Goldberg at Mania?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

welp, there goes Lee's push.
Goldberg wants a piece of McIntyre!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The best part of RAW was Cardi B putting over Sasha Banks. 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346300132304666624*


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Goldberg LMAO


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Goldberg?...eh, Braun squashing him at WM has kinda killed his presence to me, you get destroyed by Braun why should i think he can beat Drew?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh no... please no... please tell me this isn't going where I'm afraid this is going...


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I mean decent promo by Goldberg, but he better not win the belt at RR.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

What the hell was that? Drew was chilling with every legend 2 months ago and this dude talks about him having 0 respect?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Better than Alicia Fox? How dare he!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Goldberg more in shape than Jericho though.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I would love Drew to legit beat the holy fucking hell out of this absolute goof.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Who’s next? Some tequila shots after three hours of this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Two Sheds said:


> Has Goldberg ever not looked like he was just bleeding/is actively bleeding from the head?


Or like he's in a sauna with streams of sweat pouring down his head.


----------



## M V (Jul 2, 2019)

They had drew look like a bitch with that push down


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

If that leads to a mass please let Drew squash Goldberg...

Also wtf was that cut to end the show? Did they run out of time?


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Perfect cutoff ending to another masterful production by the great Kevin Dunn.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

somerandomfan said:


> If that leads to a mass please let Drew squash Goldberg...
> 
> Also wtf was that cut to end the show? Did they run out of time?


Clearly did, we could see Keith & Drew talk right before the finish, I guess the ref told them to wrap it up


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Glad I tuned back in for the ending, I did not expect to see Goldberg. So much for Roman vs Goldberg


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

On a side note, Alexa is dead, It will be announced on main event.


----------



## Runaway (Feb 14, 2020)

HAhahahahahaha!

This company's a car crash. Senile tv at its finest.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

You know what, I'm actually down for McIntyre vs Goldberg.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What a terrible Raw. The main event match was good though. Smackdown is definitely the A show in the WWE,


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

M V said:


> They had drew look like a bitch with that push down


Good, I hope Goldberg squashes that boring dork


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Can Goldberg fuck off please? We got a nice retirement run in 2017, it should have ended there. 

Drew needs to just beat his old ass and get rid of him please. Him losing to Goldberg would be fucking stupid, and scream that they are panicking because of ratings. 

Why couldn't they build the great Lee/Drew match we JUST saw for the Rumble? Ugh.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

same goddamn fucking thing every year. bring back washed up old fucks for rumble/wm season because you don't have any real stars.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Eh...I can take Goldberg being the last rung for Drew I GUESS...the cliffhanger thing is a bit ridiculous weekly


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No match with Goldberg could last even five minutes 20 years ago. So either he squashes Drew or Drew squashes him. If he squashes Drew, how much of a bitch does that make Brock look? Brock to AEW confirmed?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Not even a good main event can make up the that train wreck of a show and that piss poor ending someone for the love of God they need to ol yeller Vince


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

If they have Goldberg go over Drew at the rumble that may just be me packing it in for a while.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

so for the first time in like 6 months i tuned in at the last half hour cause i wanted to see if anything was worth while for once. match seemed alright ( no idea who the other dude was but ok) always pop for goldberg but wtf was the booking? they focused on drew helping the new guy up after the fight saying good fight then goldberg comes out saying he has no respect. Then they mismanage the time and get cutoff just as the action starts. lmao

back to not watchin wrasslin.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ImpactFan said:


> What the hell was that? Drew was chilling with every legend 2 months ago and this dude talks about him having 0 respect?


Yeah the promo made no sense, Drew has shown nothing but respect to all the legends anytime he's interacted with them, yet Goldberg was cutting a promo on him like he's a dickhead heel who thinks he's above those legends and looks down on them, when we've never seen Drew act that way. It was Orton who was getting in their faces all night disrespecting them, not McIntyre. The promo was written as if he was supposed to be talking to Orton.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> welp, there goes Lee's push.
> Goldberg wants a piece of McIntyre!


Who cares? Lee isn't a draw and never will be he's an obese geek. Drew isn't a draw and never will be, he's the definition of boring


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Maybe there is a clause in his contract to compete in title matches. Bray, Braun and now Drew? Roman next probably.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X (Jun 28, 2011)

Drew McIntyre is next!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> I mean decent promo by Goldberg, but he better not win the belt at RR.


I mean if the past is any indication he'll win the title and hold it until WM where he'll get squashed, its literally what he does everytime he returns, wins the world title, holds it right up until WM where he always gets squashed and loses it.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Goldberg vs Mcintyre... lol.


----------



## RT1981 (Jun 6, 2020)

well so much for the great clifhanger finish from last week.

this company I don't know what to think anymore.its times they show flashes of what they use to be then they go and have shit shows like tonight leaving you scratching ur head on wtf was they thinking.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The best part of RAW was cardi B putting over Sasha Banks.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346300132304666624*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

What worries me is what they even do with Goldberg if he wins. Because the best way to make this show better is to put the title on a old dude who can't do more than like 3 moves and who will vanish probably till Mania. 

I heard some people say that it could be title versus title against Roman, which Roman doesn't need. And it even makes less sense since you could easily just revisit Roman/Drew from Survivor Series, which was great stuff.



MoxAsylum said:


> Who cares? Lee isn't a draw and never will be he's an obese geek. Drew isn't a draw and never will be, he's the definition of boring


We get it, your gimmick is shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MoxAsylum said:


> Who cares? Lee isn't a draw and never will be he's an obese geek. Drew isn't a draw and never will be, he's the definition of boring


I care. Both guys are super talented but you probably want to see a shit Miz reign.


----------



## RT1981 (Jun 6, 2020)

Brad Boyd said:


> Goldberg vs Mcintyre... lol.


goldberg vs anyone is a laugh at this point atleast they getting his old ass out of the way at the rumble and not waste a wrestlemania match on him.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

MoxAsylum said:


> Who cares? Lee isn't a draw and never will be he's an obese geek. Drew isn't a draw and never will be, he's the definition of boring


You’re so edgy, man.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I think McIntyre can definitely get a match that isn't terrible out of Goldberg.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I can totally imagine them having Goldberg win at Royal Rumble and then McIntyre wins at Mania in a rematch. I hope not. I don't want to see the title be "hot potato'd" again with McIntyre.

I predicted McIntyre vs. Goldberg for WM before tonight but I really would rather that McIntyre hangs on to the belt all the way to Wrestle Mania and has a decent Mania match with whomever.

Goldberg got McIntyre confused with Orton or Sheamus. Ortons the one that has been disrespecting the legends all night and yet Goldberg chews out McIntyre? lol


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

I'm so mad

Keith amd drew just had a banger of a match and its gonna be overshadowed because of goldberg

And what was goldberg going on about lol


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Mustafa Ali is laying into the show on Raw Talk lmao...he even slipped and said the cheers were piped in 💀

Shayna Bayzler also botching THE FUCK outta her interview


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

They need to go back to 2 hours with an overrun.

They run 3 whole hours and still can’t time the show right and it gets cut off


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Also, have the Luchas won 2 weeks in a row? They are doing better than Retribution.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

WTF with that promo from Goldberg?


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

no carlito no ratings


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Never a good idea to put your belt on a guy in his mid 50s, but Drew is a failure and not a main event talent.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Maybe there is a clause in his contract to compete in title matches. Bray, Braun and now Drew? Roman next probably.


I'm convinced of that, and there's a clause where he must squash young/in-prime guys that cannot afford losses.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Can Goldberg fuck off please? We got a nice retirement run in 2017, it should have ended there.
> 
> Drew needs to just beat his old ass and get rid of him please. Him losing to Goldberg would be fucking stupid, and scream that they are panicking because of ratings.
> 
> Why couldn't they build the great Lee/Drew match we JUST saw for the Rumble? Ugh.


Because great matches don't mean jack shit dude. They only matter to people who think they know what a good wrestling match is and the wrestlers themselves. They mean precisely dick to anyone beyond that very small group. I'm not saying that WWE is hitting anything out if the park with their entertainment value but they are all about at least attempting to entertain a broader audience than people who cream their pants over 30 minute wrestling matches.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Eulonzo said:


> I'm convinced of that, and there's a clause where he must squash young/in-prime guys that cannot afford losses.


If a wrestler who is the fucking World Champion can't sustain a loss then they shouldn't be the fucking World Champion.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Legends Night was a letdown for me lol. Not many memorable moments. They tried to have Teddy Long do his classic lines but I think he fumbled it and came off scripted and not naturally like during his Smackdown days. Which lead to the New Day beating Miz/Morrison because thats what they do which is job. Wait a minute, Melina was backstage. Would have been nice to see her come out with Miz/Morrison and do her splits but this show is PG now. Never mind. Speaking of jobbing, thats pretty much what Elias does after he lost to AJ Styles. No clue what that finish for the women's tag team match is supposed to lead to. Is Charlotte a heel? Are we supposed to hate her after she got mad at Ric Flair? Lord have mercy at Peyton Royce's entrance though.

Dane Brooke defeated Bazler. Shocker. But will Nia Jax eat some pins too? Orton beat Jeff Hardy, sure. I'm curious to see what Cedric Alexander and Shelton Benjamin will do after taking a lost to the Lucha Party. Lastly, that main event match between McIntrye/Keith Lee was good. A lot of good spots and it delievered. Showed that Keith Lee deserved this match for sure. And then you have Goldberg. He comes out claim that McIntrye doesn't respect the legends when he was protecting the legends from Randy Orton last summer. His promo seemed like it should be aimed at Orton. I was so confused here. And the show had to end out of nowhere after Goldberg pushes McIntrye. _cue the confused Cornette face_


----------



## TheBrahmaBull11 (Apr 17, 2019)

McIntyre going down after one weak push of grandpa Goldberg. He's done, lmao. . .


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I think what annoys me most about Miz's booking beyond everything is that nothing that ever happens to him changes anything or leads anywhere or results in anything. Dude was getting jobbed out endlessly, lost the MITB, lost a match to a stuck on the pre-show jobber, then gets the MITB back via loophole. And whats the follow up to this...oh lets stick him in a comedy segment with the New Day and then have them squash Miz and Morrison.

What has been the point of any of this?

Like the typical smarks are already shitty enough at Miz because its his fault that the MITB has been booked so poorly and feels meaningless now. Lets just further that and treat him like even more of a joke to make people hate what Mike Mizanin the person not the character is doing to MITB. 

Meanwhile Drew McIntyre is still World Champ hanging out in the Main Event with Hogan, Goldberg and even Sheamus who all make Drew stick out like the bland, talentless turd he is.



MonkasaurusRex said:


> If a wrestler who is the fucking World Champion can't sustain a loss then they shouldn't be the fucking World Champion.


Perfectly said. Everyone bitches and moans about Goldberg coming back into Title matches and winning them. But if you're World Champion cant handle taking one loss / dropping the Title then they have no business being the World Champ.

But that's the Era we're in. Because most of the Pro Wrestlers bring exactly nothing to the table and don't stand out in any way, shape or form on their own. All they have is their booking, so once they lose, they lose everything. Drews the perfect example of this, the guy was coming out to crickets before Vince shoved the rocket up his ass because he doesn't do anything above average, he's mediocrity and generic personified. But when he's booked like a Superhero you get all these people coming out of the woodwork proclaiming Drew as the greatest Wrestler in the World, when a year ago they only cared about him because he's not Roman Reigns. Funnily enough he's now just a bland Roman Reigns cosplay.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I think what annoys me most about Miz's booking beyond everything is that nothing that ever happens to him changes anything or leads anywhere or results in anything. Dude was getting jobbed out endlessly, lost the MITB, lost a match to a stuck on the pre-show jobber, then gets the MITB back via loophole. And whats the follow up to this...oh lets stick him in a comedy segment with the New Day and then have them squash Miz and Morrison.
> 
> What has been the point of any of this?
> 
> ...


You could make the argument that Goldberg in his original incarnation in WCW was the very definition of a guy that couldn't sustain a loss but for the grace of God and solid booking he became a big deal. The difference is that over time his aura has strengthened enough that he can lose a match in three minutes and still be considered a viable threat. Guys like Drew(for the record I like him as a performer and think that he does enough well enough to be a viable top act in the business these days) no matter how strongly they book him in hopes of establishing that type of aura around him it won't work because of how they booked him in the past and how low on the totem pole he fell.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

So that was RAW. Skipped most of it. The main event was good. Also nice to see Melina. 
I see that Jeff Hardy is the biggest jobber of the RAW roster now. When does he ever win a match?

Goldberg vs McIntyre at the Royal Rumble sounds like 3/5 min filler for McIntyre.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah the promo made no sense, Drew has shown nothing but respect to all the legends anytime he's interacted with them, yet Goldberg was cutting a promo on him like he's a dickhead heel who thinks he's above those legends and looks down on them, when we've never seen Drew act that way. It was Orton who was getting in their faces all night disrespecting them, not McIntyre. The promo was written as if he was supposed to be talking to Orton


you should be booking for then because that is a smart way to explain what happened there.... Now, here is the official story according to Ringsidenews:

During Wrestling Observer Radio, Bryan Alvarez noted that WWE was running out of time at the end of the show. The plan was for Drew McIntyre to cut a promo on the legends, but that never happened. Instead, the moment McIntyre picked up the microphone, Goldberg’s music hit.

SO they wanted to turn Drew just so they can get a 2-3 week program with Goldberg?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Personally wasn't impressed with Legends night.

I'll give credit mostly to Orton through the night since he was the only guy who did anything interesting.

I'll admit I loved Elias Jobbing to AJ twice in a row though.

A bit taken back from Sheamus not jumping Drew as well and now you got Goldberg coming in for a one off match instead against Drew at the RR....yeah Goldberg gets the solo treatment.


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

This Cedric acting up thing during his tag matches with Shelton better not lead to a Hurt Business split already... they were doing so well, one of the few positives of Raw as of late imo.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346322515631726592
Also still hope the reason why Carlito couldn't make it was indeed the travel issues mentioned by some website right before Raw went live so he can show up soon...


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

ImpactFan said:


> you should be booking for then because that is a smart way to explain what happened there.... Now, here is the official story according to Ringsidenews:
> 
> During Wrestling Observer Radio, Bryan Alvarez noted that WWE was running out of time at the end of the show. The plan was for Drew McIntyre to cut a promo on the legends, but that never happened. Instead, the moment McIntyre picked up the microphone, Goldberg’s music hit.
> 
> SO they wanted to turn Drew just so they can get a 2-3 week program with Goldberg?


The more notable thing about this to me is that this utterly trash show could ever run out of time. Every second of it is an incredibly boring waste, and any or all of it could be cut down or discarded entirely.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Southerner *Your girl's getting dragged







*


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> @Southerner *Your girl's getting dragged
> View attachment 95515
> *


Yikes. Lacey has more guts than I do. lol She even replied with:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346548415367409669
Hopefully Cardi B realizes that Lacey is just messing around. Lacey is all about the hustle.

Speaking of Lacey....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346551004385456128
Shes going all in on the Ric Flair interaction from RAW.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Because great matches don't mean jack shit dude. They only matter to people who think they know what a good wrestling match is and the wrestlers themselves. They mean precisely dick to anyone beyond that very small group. I'm not saying that WWE is hitting anything out if the park with their entertainment value but they are all about at least attempting to entertain a broader audience than people who cream their pants over 30 minute wrestling matches.


I assume you're trolling me because you refuted nothing I said.

If they want to entertain a broader audience they would book the show better. For some reason they actually are doing it with Smackdown, but they seem incapable of doing it with Raw. Bringing back Goldberg does nothing, especially after he already had a nice retirement run years ago. Now he's just a washed up guy who is there because they failed to book anything better.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I assume you're trolling me because you refuted nothing I said.
> 
> If they want to entertain a broader audience they would book the show better. For some reason they actually are doing it with Smackdown, but they seem incapable of doing it with Raw. Bringing back Goldberg does nothing, especially after he already had a nice retirement run years ago. Now he's just a washed up guy who is there because they failed to book anything better.


What is there to refute. RAW is boring more often than not for that matter so is SmackDown(it's just less boring than RAW) It doesn't change the fact that booking guys who people don't care about together for the sake of having "a good wrestling match" isn't the answer. Goldberg more than likely isn't the answer either but he is a fair sight closer to it than Keith Lee and Drew Mcintrye wrestling for 30 minutes for masturbatory purposes(ideally you'd try and get people to care about McIntyre and Lee and various other talents but let's be realistic here if people were going to give a crap about McIntyre(who I like don't get me wrong.) it would have happened sometime in the last 11 fucking months of him being booked as the top guy on RAW.)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Southerner said:


> Yikes. Lacey has more guts than I do. lol She even replied with:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346548415367409669
> ...


*I knew you would be happy about Lacey joining the Flair family, lol.*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> What is there to refute. RAW is boring more often than not for that matter so is SmackDown(it's just less boring than RAW) It doesn't change the fact that booking guys who people don't care about together for the sake of having "a good wrestling match" isn't the answer. Goldberg more than likely isn't the answer either but he is a fair sight closer to it than Keith Lee and Drew Mcintrye wrestling for 30 minutes for masturbatory purposes(ideally you'd try and get people to care about McIntyre and Lee and various other talents but let's be realistic here if people were going to give a crap about McIntyre(who I like don't get me wrong.) it would have happened sometime in the last 11 fucking months of him being booked as the top guy on RAW.)


I mean, you're supposed to book a lot of these guys well over a longer period of time if you want to actually get people to care about them outside of the hardcore fans. To say that people simply don't care about anybody on the roster so they shouldn't bother with how well they book them seems silly to me. That's basically akin to saying there is nobody in wrestling worth caring about outside of old stars, so they shouldn't try, when in reality if they were consistent in their booking it would have easily translated. And this is completely removed from a 30 minute Drew/Lee match, since you keep mentioning that. 

With Drew, it honestly baffles me because he's legit been fantastic to me. His promos are good, his wrestling is great, he has the size and presence to him. If anything, I think it more has to do with his feuds, in particular the endless Orton feud and the relatively forgettable Ziggler one. But even then, I can't just blame him alone because it's hard to thrive on a poorly booked show.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

So what's the Rating for Raw Legends Night?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So Miz got the MITB briefcase back.. I like it.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

seriously some of the worst booked matches/segments i've seen in a while. this episode was like a repeat of WM32 where the exact opposite outcome happened (than what would have made sense) for every match.


----------

